

Rickshaw is a JavaScript toolkit for creating interactive time series graphs - smanuel
http://code.shutterstock.com/rickshaw/

======
SEJeff
The most excellent giraffe[1] graphite dashboard uses rickshaw. Really good
stuff!

[1]
[http://kenhub.github.io/giraffe/#dashboard=Demo&timeFrame=1d](http://kenhub.github.io/giraffe/#dashboard=Demo&timeFrame=1d)

